# Midweek Brasilean Campeonato



## A_Skywalker (Jul 24, 2008)

Figurense over Gremio @2.4
Palmeiras not to win against Santos @2.10

Good luck. I cant post more to convince you because I am working, but I have confidence.


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 24, 2008)

I will try too with Figurense.
Good luck mate


----------



## Filipe (Jul 26, 2008)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Figurense over Gremio @2.4
> Palmeiras not to win against Santos @2.10
> 
> Good luck. I cant post more to convince you because I am working, but I have confidence.



Eheheh you loose your second pick so easily.. Santos team is still playing a very poor soccer  :lol:


----------

